# Benjamin Aguero: nipote di Maradona. Primo gol. Video.



## admin (11 Aprile 2014)

Benjamin Aguero, figlio di Sergio "El Kun" Aguero e nipote di Diego Armando Maradona. Già un piccolo prototipo di futuro fuoriclasse?

Nel frattempo, il giovanissimo Aguero, che ha 5 anni e gioca con i ragazzi del Manchester City, ha segnato il suo "primo" gol.

Video da Youtube qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2014)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Aprile 2014)

padre aguero,nonno maradona e padrino messi 


tranquillo ragazzo nessuna pressione


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> padre aguero,nonno maradona e padrino messi
> 
> 
> tranquillo ragazzo nessuna pressione



beh infatti.
alla fine se non ama il calcio puo sempre giocare a basket


----------



## mandraghe (12 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> padre aguero,nonno maradona e padrino messi
> 
> 
> tranquillo ragazzo nessuna pressione



Mater semper certa pater numquam...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> padre aguero,nonno maradona e padrino messi
> 
> 
> tranquillo ragazzo nessuna pressione



lol magari fa come il figlio di Ancelotti...in terza categoria


----------

